# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  صدر حديثاً : الكامل في الضعفاء، لابن عدي، بتحقيق د. مازن السرساوي

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الكتاب متوفر في معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

اللهم بارك وزد وأرجو أن  يكون أتقن طبعة للكتب

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

وهل طبع الكتاب أصلاً قبل ذلك!!!

----------


## السيد أحمد الدمياطى

أرجو وضع ترجمة للدكتور مازن السرساوى

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

الأخ أحمد موسى بارك الله فيك
الكتاب طبع طبعتين 
الطبعة الأولى طبعة دار الفكر
الطبعةالثانية طبعة الكتب العلمية 
وبهما من التصحيف والتحريف الكثير جدا

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

الأخ الكريم السيد الدمياطي هناك حلقة قديمة للشيخ مازن في ضيافة عمر الحنبلي بعنوان صفحات من حياة الدكتور مازن السرساوي وهي موجودة على موقع الطريق إلى الله

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

> وهل طبع الكتاب أصلاً قبل ذلك!!!


لعل الأخ أراد : أن الطبعات السابقة وجودها كعدمها و لا ترقى إلى الجودة التي بها يعتبر الكتاب مطبوعاً
و الحق أن الكتاب طبع في نهاية السنة الماضية في الرسالة عن نسختين خطيتين ؟! مع توفر النسخ الخطية ، وهي طبعة تفتقد العديد من أوجه الجودة .

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> الأخ أحمد موسى بارك الله فيك
> الكتاب طبع طبعتين 
> الطبعة الأولى طبعة دار الفكر
> الطبعةالثانية طبعة الكتب العلمية 
> وبهما من التصحيف والتحريف الكثير جدا


أعرف يا أخي!
وهل هذه يطلق عليها طبعات!!

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> لعل الأخ أراد : أن الطبعات السابقة وجودها كعدمها و لا ترقى إلى الجودة التي بها يعتبر الكتاب مطبوعاً
> و الحق أن الكتاب طبع في نهاية السنة الماضية في الرسالة عن نسختين خطيتين ؟! مع توفر النسخ الخطية ، وهي طبعة تفتقد العديد من أوجه الجودة .


نعم كما قلتم.

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

أخي أحمد موسى معذرة لم أر علامات التعجب (!!!) في كلامك،
نفع الله بك وبالإخوة الكرام

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أخي أحمد موسى معذرة لم أر علامات التعجب (!!!) في كلامك،
> نفع الله بك وبالإخوة الكرام


لا عليكم أخي الكريم.

----------


## أبو الفضل البرقعي

ما رأي الأخوة في نسخة الرسالة العالمية التي طبعت مؤخراً

----------


## محمد القنيشي

الحمد لله
في عام 1982 كنت أقف أمام باب العمرة، من أبواب المسجد الحرام، فوجدت مكتبة النهضة، فاتجهت إلى صاحبها، شيخٍ كبيرٍ، هو الشيخ عبد الشكور فدا، سألته: هل أجد عندك كتاب الكامل لابن عَدي، نظر الرجل إليَّ، لا أدري بفرحٍ أم بتعجب، وأخذني وأجلسني بجانبه، وقال: يا بني، هذا الكتاب لم يُطبع بعد، طُبع منه فقط مقدمته، ثم توقف محققه، وهو عراقي اسمه صبحي السامرائي، وهو الذي عنده النسخ الخطية للكتاب، وأنت مصري، لا تستطيع الوصول إليه، قلتُ له: لكنني أقيم في العراق، فقال: إذا رجعت، فاسأل عن مكتبة المثنى ببغداد، فهناك يجلس دائما الشيخ صبحي السامرائي.
ورجعت بعد الحج إلى بغداد، ولم أبحث كثيرا، وذهبت ومعي أخي أحمد عبد الرزاق عيد إلى مكتبة المثنى، وأحمل في جيبي ورقة صغيرة كتبتُ فيها:
الشيخ الفاضل صبحي السامرائي، أنا مصري فقير، لا أملك شيئًا أُعطيه لك رهنا، على أن تعطيني النسخ الخطية للكامل أصورها وخلال يومين تكون عندك، وإن شئتَ رهنت عندك ابنتي الصغيرة، تبلغ السنتين من العمر.
(هذه البنت الآن هي جهاد محمود خليل، صاحبة موسوعة أقوال يحيى بن معين مشاركةً مع الدكتور بشار معروف، ومن المشاركين في المسنَد المُصَنَّف المُعَلَّل، وهي من فريق عمل الأخ أحمد الخضري الذين يدققون الكتب ويراجعونها، وتشرف على تحفيظ القرآن الكريم).
والتقينا بالشيخ صبحي، التقينا بالكرم والجود، لأول لحظة أشعرنا بأننا من أبنائه، أعطيته الرسالة، قرأها ووضعها في جيبه، وسألني: لماذا تريد الكامل؟ قلت: أنا وإخواني نعمل الآن في كتاب اسمه المسند الجامع، وشرحت له خطة عمل الكتاب، أخذني الشيخ صبحي إلى بيته، وأعطاني الكامل، وسألني هل عندك مخطوطات الضعفاء للعقيلي. قلتُ: لم أسمع بها، فأعطاني، وقال: هذه مكتبتك خذ منها ما شئت، ثم ذهبنا إلى البيت الذي نقيم فيه، وقابل جميع الإخوة، وبدأت المخطوطات تنزل علينا بغير حساب، والشيخ يتردد علينا مرتين في الأسبوع على الأقل، يجلس معنا بالساعات، وفي كل مرة يأتي، يأتي معه الخير من الكتب والمخطوطات، ولم نرهن عنده ابنتي (جهاد).
وخوفا من الإطالة عليكم، ولا تظنوا أنني أطلت، لأن القصة أضعاف أضعاف ذلك، أقول:
كل ذلك تذكرته اليوم، السبت 16/3/2013، عندما التقيت بالكامل لابن عدي ، تحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور أَخي مازن السرساوي، طبعة دار الرُّشد، مع أنني التقيت بطبعات سابقة، كثيرة، تذكرتُ معها الهَم، والغم، وتحرف وتصحف، وجاءت طبعة الدكتور مازن لتمسح عن الكامل، الكتاب الذي هو ركنٌ من أركان كتب رجال الحديث، لتمسح عنه تحريف أدعياء التحقيق، ويقف الدكتور مازن بهذا التحقيق المُشَرف في الصف الأول، وهو صف واحد، مع كبار متقني التحقيق.
ولن يقف الدكتور مازن في هذا الصف بأن يَستَهِم عليه، لأن الصف ليس مزدحمًا، فهنيئًا لك أخي مازن بهذه المكانة، وننتظر في القادم أرفعَ منها، وأنت لها.
أيها الإخوة، ربما يتعجب البعض من سرعة حكمي على التحقيق بالسلب، أو بالإيجاب، وأن الحكم على أي كتاب يحتاج إلى أسابيع، أو شهور، فكيف أحكم على كتاب وأنا التقيت به اليوم فقط؟!
أقول: جميع الكتب التي أكتب في مشاركاتي تصحف، أو تحرف في المطبوع، أو الجامع لما تصحف في المطبوع، أو جامع التصحيفات، وقد تكون باسمي، أو باسم أحد أبنائي، أو بعض طلبة العلم من الشباب أو البنات، وكلها أنا المسؤول عنها، والحمد لله، بمجرد أن يرى أحدٌ المشاركة، بأي اسم يعرف أنني كاتبها، والسبب في تغيير الأسماء هو أن إخواني من المحققين وكثير منهم أصدقائي، يغضبون من قسوة ألفاظي، وشدة نقدي، عفا الله عني وعنهم.
كل هذه المشاركات ليست مراجعة أسبوع أو شهر أو سنة، بل سنوات متراكمة.
فبعض الإخوة يظن أنه عند صدور كتاب يقوم محمود خليل بقراءته للبحث عن الأخطاء، ليقوم بالتشهير بمحققه.
وهذا مستحيل أن يحدث بدليل، أنه لو خرج كتاب علل الدارقطني مثلا، في عشرين مجلدًا، فخلال ساعة واحدة سأخرج لك، ولو كنت في بيتي ستخرج أنت، التصحيفات والتحريفات في المجلدات العشرين، وتعرف قيمة التحقيق، ومستوى المحقق، وهذه الطبعة جيدة، أم حسنة، أم رديئة، والسؤال: كيف؟
أقول لك: افتح كتاب المسند الجامع، وهو من كتبي (مشاركة)، افتح أي مجلد، قلب صفحاته، ستجد باستمرار: في الحاشية: تصحف في المطبوع إلى كذا، والمطبوع هذا هو كتب السنة المطبوعة.
فمنذ أربعين سنة، وأكثر، وليس لي من عمل سوى خدمة الذين يخدمون الحديث الشريف، وكلما قابلني خطأ في كتاب أقوم بتدوينه، حتى يتراكم عندي رصيد هائل، هو عندي الآن، ووضعت لكم منه في مشاركاتي، فكلما صدر كتاب جديد، طبعة جديدة، سأذكر لكم الحقيقة والله على ما أقول شهيد:
أنا لا أقرأ المقدمة، لأنني أعرف كيف يكتبون المقدمات، ولكن على الفور أفتح نسختي المُسجل فيها الأخطاء المتعاقبة للطبعات السابقة لهذا الكتاب، وأبدأ في المراجعة، والله وحده هو البصير بما في نيتي، إن كنت أتمنى الأخطاء للناس لكي أفضحهم، كما يتهمني البعض، سامحهم الله، أو أتمنى أن يكون المحقق أصلح كل هذه الأخطاء، وأسأل الله أن يجعل نيتي في صحيفتي يوم القيامة، ومن أراد فضح أحد فأسأل الله أن يفضحه على رؤوس الأشهاد.
وتبدأ المراجعة، وتتوالى الصدمات للأسف، إلا في النادر من الكتب.
واليوم كان اللقاء مع أخي مازن السرساوي الدكتور، وتحقيقه للكامل لابن عدي، وأنا أنتظر الكامل محققًا على علم وإتقان، منذ عام 1982، وكلما خرجت طبعة أصابني اليأس.
إلا اليوم، فقد قابلتُ اليوم ما تمنيته، وشاركتُ هذه الفرحة أَخي أحمد الخضري، هو في بلد الحرمين، وأنا في مصر، وبدأت مراجعة طبعة الدكتور مازن.
في البداية كانت أمامنا بالضبط (1167) ملحوظة على الطبعات السابقة، ودعونا الله أن يتجاوزها الدكتور مازن، دعونا بصدق، لأن هذا الرجل يقوم الآن مقام جيش كامل في الدفاع عن أصحاب محمد صلى الله عَليه وسلم، في الفضائيات، وفي دروسة، ويدافع عن عِرض النبي صلى الله عَليه وسلم، بكل قوة، وفضح الكفرة الفجرة، من الشيعة النجس، ونشعر في دفاعه بالإخلاص والصدق، يتكلم وكأن ألفَ سيفٍ في فمه، ويرفع صوته بأسماء الطاهرات العفيفات الطيبات، أزواج النبي صلى الله عَليه وسلم.
كنت أقول، وأنا أنتظر صدور الكامل له: اللهم وفق هذا الرجل في الكامل، وسدد قلمه، فأشهد أنه يقف سدًّا أمام الزحف الشيعي النجس إلى مصر، وتدعم هذا الزحف جماعة الإخوان، وبعض من شايعهم من السلفيين، للأسف.
واستمرت المراجعة لمدة تقارب الأربع ساعات، تخطاها هذا الأسد بفضل الله، تحقيقًا علميًّا متقنًا، يَجُبُّ ما قبله من طبعات، ويُرهق مَن جاء بعده.
على نسخ خطية، جعل الله التوفيق في مراجعتها عمل مازن الدكتور، هي:
1 - [ظ]: نسخة المكتبة الظاهرية، دمشق، رواية إسماعيل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم الإسماعيلي عن ابن عدي، وهي نسخة ناقصة، فقد سقط منها أولها وآخرها، بما يوازي حوالي (19%) من الكتاب، إلا أنها أقدم وأصح نسخ الكتاب التي وصلتنا - تاريخ النسخ: قبل (391 هـ) تقريبًا.
2 - [أ]: نسخة مكتبة أحمد الثالث، تركيا، رقم (2943)، رواية حمزة بن يوسف السهمي عن ابن عدي، وهي نسخة كاملة تقريبًا، فلم يسقط منها إلا حوالي (22) ترجمة، في مواضع متفرقة من الكتاب، كما أنها النسخة الوحيدة التي اشتملت على مقدمة الكتاب، إلا أنها أكثر نسخ الكتاب تصحيفًا، تاريخ النسخ: (910 هـ).
3 - [د]: نسخة دار الكتب المصرية الأولى، القاهرة، رواية حمزة بن يوسف السهمي عن ابن عدي، وعليها خط المقريزي مما يرجح أنها النسخة التي اعتمدها في مختصرة، وهي نسخة ناقصة، فقد سقط منها أولها وآخرها ومواضع متفرقة من أثنائها، بما يوازي حوالي (58%) من الكتاب، إلا أنها من أقل النسخ تصحيفًا، تاريخ النسخ: (556 هـ).
4 - [ق]: نسخة دار الكتب المصرية الثانية، القاهرة، رواية حمزة بن يوسف السهمي عن ابن عدي، وهي نسخة ناقصة، فقد سقط منها أولها ومواضع متفرقة من أثنائها، بما يوازي حوالي (16%) من الكتاب، تاريخ النسخ: (743 هـ).
5 - [ك]: نسخة دار الكتب المصرية الثالثة، القاهرة، كتبت بالخط المغربي، وهي نسخة ناقصة، فقد سقط منها أولها وآخرها ومواضع متفرقة من أثنائها، بما يوازي حوالي (75%) من الكتاب، إلا أنها نسخة متقنة.
وبجانب المئات من مصادر التخريج، وكتب التراجم، اعتمد الشيخ مازن على الكتب المساعدة، مثل:
1 - مختصر الكامل للمقريزي
2 - التراجم الساقطة من الكامل لأخي وصديقي عبد المحسن إبراهيم، أَبي الفضل الحسيني.
وفي تعليق بديع، زَخَّرف الدكتور مازن ببراعة، صفحات الكامل من أوله إلى آخره، بذكر الفروق بين النسخ بكل دقة، مما يعطي قيمة عاليةً للعمل، وأن الرجل لم يذكر النسخ الخطية من باب الشهرة والتشبع، ولكن من باب المراجعة والتدقيق والإثبات، وصفحات الكتاب تنطق بأن الرجل قد قابَل، وراجَع، ودقق، ورجَّح.
ولولا أنني أعلم أنني أطلت عليكم كثيرا، وذلك بسبب فرحي وفرح أخي أحمد الخضري بهذا العمل، لذكرت لكم الكثير حول مميزات هذا التحقيق، وربما أرجع إليه.
وبقيت كلمتان:
إنني أتمنى أن أكتب ذلك بعد كل طبعة تصدر، ولكن ماذا أفعل؟، وأنا أشعر بالصدمة، وتأتيني التصحيفات والتحريفات بالهم والغم، والذي لا يعلمه الكثيرون أنني عندما أعرف أن أحدا يحقق كتابا أرسل له نسختي التي فيها الأخطاء، لا أنتظر منه جزاءًا ولا شكورًا.
والكلمة الثانية؛ هي لأخي مازن:
هذه هي البداية، وننتظر منك المزيد، وأنت أهلٌ لذلك، ننتظر العلل للدارقطني، ننتظر الكتب الستة، لأنه (بالعربي) كل من يبشرنا بإخراج الكتب الستة كلما أخرج كتابا منها، يأتينا بضغط الدم.
وأتمنى لمكتب الأزهر، بمسؤولية الدكتور مازن، أن يكون فيه الأمل، في تحقيق مُتقَن.
جزاك الله خيرا يا مازن، عن دفاعك عن عرض رسول الله صلى الله عَليه وسلم.
جزاك الله خيرا يا مازن، عن دفاعك عن أزواج رسول الله صلى الله عَليه وسلم.
جزاك الله خيرا يا مازن، عن دفاعك عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عَليه وسلم.
لا تتوقف، فالشيعة تسللوا الآن كما تعلم، ووصلوا إلى قمة السلطة في مصر.
محمود محمد خليل

منقول من هنا 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=308742

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

للرفع.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الله المستعان

----------


## شتا العربي

> ما رأي الأخوة في نسخة الرسالة العالمية التي طبعت مؤخراً


هل توجد هذه الطبعة مصورة بي دي إف؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما أظن ذلك!

----------

